# Rinza how to with Gaggia Classic



## megabyte (Dec 15, 2013)

I bought a used Gaggia Classic 2006 on eBay and have descaled, backflushed. cleaned the group head and screen and now I am ready to use Rinza. The instructions are worn off on the bottle of Rinza, so could someone please tell me how to use it on this Gaggia?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What are you intending to clean on your Classic ? Rinza is for cleaning the milk frothing tube, is the tube heavily coated in dried on milk? Look on line for Rinza there is a video on Seattle coffee.


----------

